# '06 SE-R O2 Sensor Issue.. HELP?



## woketman (Mar 5, 2006)

My 2006 SE-R (my baby!) has been acting up. For several months it will, occasionally, like once a week or so, die at low RPM as when rolling up to a red light. It will then continue doing this for a few minutes, then be fine. Once in a great while after acting up like this, it would go into limp mode. I shut her down, wait three minutes or so, start her up and all is just fine. A week or so later, does it again.

The Check Engine light never coes on. Until the other day. I had a particularly bad instance of the dying at low RPM and entering limp mode, then the Check Engine light came on. I got out me code reader and I had a P0131 code (O2 sensor before the coverter, low voltage).

Can anyone here on the forum confirm that these symptoms are consistent with an intermittently failing O2 sensor? What is the consensus? Just replace the sensor? Looks relatively easy to get to. Will I need a special socket?

If the consensus is to replace it, anyone know of the best deal on a new sensor?

I'd rather not just replace it just to find that was not the problem. Thanks all of you!


----------



## massracer01 (Feb 9, 2010)

i just installed header on my 2005 se-r and what i did with the O2 sensors(up stream and down stream these r the names for them) is i just left them out and zipped tied them up. i got no check engine lights at all and my car runs perfectly fine. also check ur mass air flow sensor and make sure its plugged in and make sure ur getting the right 12v you can check it with a meter


----------



## woketman (Mar 5, 2006)

massracer01 said:


> i just installed header on my 2005 se-r and what i did with the O2 sensors(up stream and down stream these r the names for them) is i just left them out and zipped tied them up. i got no check engine lights at all and my car runs perfectly fine. also check ur mass air flow sensor and make sure its plugged in and make sure ur getting the right 12v you can check it with a meter


Well, I guess I should have updated this. I walked into Pep Boys a few weeks ago. The dude behind the counter, after I told him my tale of wo, said "try spraying some carb cleaner on the butterfly valve in the intake". So I went home, took the intake tubes off for access, sprayed GumOut on it. Worked it. Sprayed some more. Worked it some more.

He was right, problem solved!!!!!


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

woketman said:


> Well, I guess I should have updated this. I walked into Pep Boys a few weeks ago. The dude behind the counter, after I told him my tale of wo, said "try spraying some carb cleaner on the butterfly valve in the intake". So I went home, took the intake tubes off for access, sprayed GumOut on it. Worked it. Sprayed some more. Worked it some more.
> 
> He was right, problem solved!!!!!


Yeah, it happens sometimes with these cars. Glad it worked out!


----------

